

Restful API framework for Flask / MongoEngine - philfreo
https://github.com/elasticsales/flask-mongorest

======
welder
I wish Flask-Restless was more like this. Good job and thanks for publishing
it!

------
kaiserama
This looks great! And just in time for a personal project.

Just out of curiosity, why did you choose MongoEngine? I worked with
MongoEngine and MongoKit before deciding to use MongoKit because of the
flexibility of working directly with the pymongo library. But I'm pretty new
to the world of Python/Mongo. So any insights would be helpful to me.

Thanks!

------
anemitz
Author here. Thanks for posting this, @philfreo :)

Would love to hear feedback on the project!

------
dkhenry
Great little bit of Code. Amazing how simple it is to create RESTful back ends
now.

